
Show HN: 3D globe of world air traffic - mgalka
https://maps.blueshift.io/air-traffic-globe/
======
CarolineW
Still doesn't work on Firefox, very impressive on Chrome.

~~~
mgalka
Thanks for pointing it out. What operating system are you using? Firefox works
OK for me on Windows 10.

~~~
CarolineW
51.0.1 (64-bit) running on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS.

